# squirrels under my house



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Is there any way for you to close the openings so the squirrels have no access?

BTW, if squirrels can get under there then so can skunks and other critters.


----------



## snakedaddy (Sep 28, 2011)

fabrk8r said:


> Is there any way for you to close the openings so the squirrels have no access?
> 
> BTW, if squirrels can get under there then so can skunks and other critters.


I don't think that would work because there is nothing to stop them from just digging else where. And my wife would have a fit if I started using the pellet gun, I'd most likely miss any ways.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Are these ground squirrels or tree squirrels?


----------



## jackofmany (Aug 24, 2010)

*Hav-A-Heart*



snakedaddy said:


> I live out in the country and I am having a problem with a squirrel population burrowing under my house. I have dogs so I really don't want to poison them nor do I want to smell any dead squirrels under the house. Any advice on options?


Using that brand of trap with plain peanuts in the shell wired to the trip pad has netted me 60 squirrels over the last year. It's the Hav A Heart brand - srry it didnt show up first time


----------



## snakedaddy (Sep 28, 2011)

fabrk8r said:


> Are these ground squirrels or tree squirrels?


ground



jackofmany said:


> Using that brand of trap with plain peanuts in the shell wired to the trip pad has netted me 60 squirrels over the last year. It's the Hav A Heart brand - srry it didnt show up first time


I will ck that out,.....question what did you do with the squirrels? 


I am wondering once a get the squirrels out via trap or whatever else, how do I keep them from going back under my house.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

snakedaddy said:


> I am wondering once a get the squirrels out via trap or whatever else, how do I keep them from going back under my house.



Take them for a ride and release them in the woods far away from your house.

BTW, don't tell animal control you did this. In my area wild animals can be trapped, but they have to be released in the same area where they were trapped. Worthless policy as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Problem critters at our place always seem to pass prematurely.  Yes, 'tis sad, but the numbers never seem to go down, so I suspect that they fair pretty well over all. And no, I am quite sure that you don't want to tell animal control; they don't allow transporting them to other areas where we live either.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Seems like I read 7 to 10 miles is recommended for relocation. But, if it is against the local law to relocate......


----------



## Sabre_Fan (Sep 29, 2011)

jackofmany is absolutely right! 

I also use the Havahart brand and have caught and relocated at least 50 gray squirrels through the years. Plan ahead and determine the squirrel’s relocation prior to trapping it. I suggest someplace across a river and several roads. I have heard many a story of squirrels returning to there nest if they are not relocated far enough away. Also, use discretion when releasing them, it may be illegal. Traps cost about $25-$30 and chances are an exterminator will use the exact same one anyway...wink, wink. I bought mine at Harbor Freight.

Trapping: I like to place my trap in a 13 gallon garbage can, or something similar, leave a crumb trail of shelled peanuts (small peanuts will be carried away by other critters) leading to the trap, place a peanut-buttered smeared cracker at the foot release inside the trap. Peanut butter smell inside garbage can is too much for squirrels to resist because they have a highly developed sense of smell. This is how they find food that they bury. The garbage can also protects the squirrel from weather exposure.

Best of Luck! 

Website: www.havahart.com


----------



## OhioHomeDoctor (Sep 27, 2011)

Tear gas and a hotel room.


----------



## snakedaddy (Sep 28, 2011)

got a trap, will keep ya updated.


----------



## itsbob (Sep 29, 2011)

snakedaddy said:


> I live out in the country and I am having a problem with a squirrel population burrowing under my house. I have dogs so I really don't want to poison them nor do I want to smell any dead squirrels under the house. Any advice on options?


With a name like SnakeDaddy I'm surprised you have this issue.

It sounds to me like a couple of relocated, or purchased black/king snakes in your yard would do the trick.


----------

